# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Cafe Cuối Ngõ - Cafe ở Hà Nội

## nguyetnt

Ít ai ngờ vào sâu trong ngõ 68, ngách 78, đường Cầu Giấy, lại có một quán cafe mang tên Cuối Ngõ. Là một quán cafe khá yên tĩnh và lãng mạn.
Không giống các quán cafe thời thượng với phong cách hiện đại trong những khuôn viên hình hộp, kín bưng và sang trọng. Cuối Ngõ là mang đến một phong cách dân dã, bình dị và thư thái với cách trang trí đơn giản nhưng thu hút.

Một không gian Hoa (chủ yếu là hoa Hồng và Cúc) trong gian nhà cũ, những chiếc bàn mây nhỏ, những bức tranh sơn dầu khổ lớn... và giọng hát Khánh Ly huyền ảo với những tình khúc Trịnh Công Sơn.

Đến Cuối Ngõ ban ngày, bạn sẽ được tận hưởng một không gian yên tĩnh tuyệt đối bên Hoa và âm nhạc. Quán không rộng lắm nhưng chỗ ngồi khá thoải mái. Nếu bạn là người thích nhìn ngắm thực khách, bạn có thể chọn một bàn phía trong nhà. Còn nếu bạn thích một không gian kín đáo và thoáng đãng, bạn có thể chọn một trong những chiếc bàn nhỏ phía hiên ngoài, nhìn ngắm những bông hoa nắng lung linh trên hai chiếc mành tre, trên tán hồng xiêm Xuân Đỉnh lâu năm và tận hưởng cảm giác an bình.

Đến Cuối Ngõ vào buổi tối, có thể bạn sẽ hơi ngạc nhiên vì sự ồn ào của quán (so với ban ngày) nhưng khi đó bạn sẽ cảm nhận ở Cuối Ngõ một phong cách hoàn toàn mới. Lúc này, bạn có thể nói to hơn một chút, cười nói ồn ào hơn một chút, cũng có thể gọi cho mình một nậm rượu Đắng – thứ rượu “độc quyền” của quán mà yên tâm rằng sẽ không bao giờ chủ quán để cho bạn có cơ hội say mèm rồi mới bước ra về.
Bên trong Cuối Ngõ

Đặc biệt, vào những đêm Thứ 6 hàng tuần, đến với Cuối Ngõ, bạn sẽ được thưởng thức một đêm nhạc Violin và Guitar hoà tấu đặc biệt những tình khúc của Trịnh Công Sơn như Diễm Xưa, Đoá hoa vô thường, Một cõi đi về, Mưa hồng...v..v.. Ngoài ra, nếu muốn, bạn có thể mượn chủ quán một chiếc micro để hát tặng bạn bè những ca khúc bạn yêu thích.


Đến với Cuối Ngõ, đến với một không gian lung linh màu hoa, đến với những giai điệu huyền ảo và cảm giác vui vẻ, thanh bình.

Đến với Cuối Ngõ, bạn sẽ thấy buổi trưa dường như dịu dàng hơn, buổi chiều trôi qua nhanh hơn và buổi tối thì quá chóng tàn...

- Cafe Cuối Ngõ – ngách 78, ngõ 68, đường Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội.

>> *Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Cafe Cuối Ngõ*

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

----------


## lehong812

Quán mình có nhu cầu nhập dừa xiêm về bán thì liên hệ e theo chữ ký nhé. Tks!

----------

